# Near Space map of Bob's travels



## Dennis E. Taylor (Jun 13, 2015)

I'm working on a new novel called _We are Legion (We are Bob)_, for which I posted a spaceship image or two (here: https://www.sffchronicles.com/threads/552338/ ).

This time around, I've completed an app that allows me to map out the various Bobs' travels through near space. Here's a video clip.


----------



## Droflet (Jun 17, 2015)

Just spotted this, Biz. Amazing. Can this be applied, without the obvious rotation, for book form (one dimensional, natch.)


----------



## Dennis E. Taylor (Jun 17, 2015)

Sorry, not sure what you mean. A screenshot?


----------



## Droflet (Jun 18, 2015)

Hmm, a screenshot? Yeah, that could be it. Perhaps many of them to show the fully spectrum. I've seen space maps in books before but rarely this detailed. Any thoughts?


----------



## Dennis E. Taylor (Jun 18, 2015)

You bring up a good point. Black background not so good for screenshots, if you intend to print them. I guess I'd better put in an option to have a white background.

As for the contents, you can set any star as the center, rotate in three dimensions, choose which stars get labelled, include or exclude stellar classes (A, O, M, etc) and set lines and labels between any set of stars. So it should be usable for setting up stellar maps.

I am going to be releasing the app on codeproject as part of my marketing campaign for the book.


----------



## Droflet (Jun 19, 2015)

Ta. I'll be looking for it.


----------

